# Cat sniffs when annoyed/frustrated?



## Zhondriela (May 7, 2010)

I've never seen any other cat do it!

When my cat is frustrated she makes a strange sniffing sound, as in she pushes air of her nose very hard and fast in quick succession. 

She does this when she sees an animal outside, or when she is annoyed with something someone is doing to or around her, when she sees the other cat (who she hates) and when I get too close to her meat while she is eating.

I noticed that this sniffing sound precedes growling. After growling comes hissing. And then if something really agitates her, she will attack. So it seems to be some kind of preliminary warning.

Does anyone know what this is?

I've tried looking on the internet but could find no answers! 

Thanks!


P.s. (I have no idea where she got this from as her mother did nothing of the sort!)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, I've seen/heard my cats do this as well. Almost a kind of 'huffing' sound. Never thought about it much, just chalked it up to another method of communicating displeasure. I know I make similar sounds sometimes when I'm frustrated about something.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Yep, mine do this too. They make a huffing noise when irritated.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine too, especially my Koko. She will huff and grumble real low if I pick her and she's not in the mood.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

They do it as a preliminary warning, especially when they're eating, "It's mine and I'm not sharing!" Even dominant kitties will do this or actually growl while eating. 

Actually, if you have a cat that really bugs you when you're eating something, if you _imitate_ the sound by blowing air out your nose, most cats know this means to "back off". I do it all the time when I'm eating meat and one of our cats wants to help him/herself. Then they sit beside me patiently, and when I'm almost finished I give them a tidbit. Works for me!


----------



## Zhondriela (May 7, 2010)

Glad to know its not just my lady who does this sniffing stuff!

Lmao, yes torties are seriously tempermental. My sister has one and she growls over every little thing, its all talk though, she'll never actually lash out, but she's a fiesty little creature.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

catloverami said:


> They do it as a preliminary warning, especially when they're eating, "It's mine and I'm not sharing!" Even dominant kitties will do this or actually growl while eating.
> 
> Actually, if you have a cat that really bugs you when you're eating something, if you _imitate_ the sound by blowing air out your nose, most cats know this means to "back off". I do it all the time when I'm eating meat and one of our cats wants to help him/herself. Then they sit beside me patiently, and when I'm almost finished I give them a tidbit. Works for me!


lol I am going to try this with oliver with my water. he is always trying to shove my face out of the way to get at it. its was cute at first but now its just annoying to walk out of the room and my cup gets tipped over


----------

